
Android vs. LiMo: What’s the difference? - nickb
http://www.techcrunch.com/2008/05/16/android-vs-limo-whats-the-difference/
======
seiji
The actual article is at [http://mobilecrunch.com/2008/05/14/android-vs-limo-
whats-the...](http://mobilecrunch.com/2008/05/14/android-vs-limo-whats-the-
difference/)

